# Help please



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

I have recently retired to Spain and as yet don't speak Spanish, I have recently posted a query but this one is a biggie, the story so far, around last Christmas I was very ill and was diagnosed with a urinary infection, I was taken to Hospiten, Estepona and after tests was informed that I needed a TURP ( Trans Urethral Resection of the Prostate. The op was duly performed and seemed to be a great success but when I went for a follow up appointment I was told I had Prostate cancer and I have a detailed scan scheduled for tomorrow, my question is this, does anyone know of and English speaking Cancer support in the Manilva/ Saninillas area as I feel all at sea with this diagnosis and would appreciate some help. 

Share this post on Digg
Twitter
Share on Facebook
Spurl this Post!
Reddit!
LinkedIn


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jim123 said:


> I have recently retired to Spain and as yet don't speak Spanish, I have recently posted a query but this one is a biggie, the story so far, around last Christmas I was very ill and was diagnosed with a urinary infection, I was taken to Hospiten, Estepona and after tests was informed that I needed a TURP ( Trans Urethral Resection of the Prostate. The op was duly performed and seemed to be a great success but when I went for a follow up appointment I was told I had Prostate cancer and I have a detailed scan scheduled for tomorrow, my question is this, does anyone know of and English speaking Cancer support in the Manilva/ Saninillas area as I feel all at sea with this diagnosis and would appreciate some help.


I'm not surprised you're all at sea!
It must be quite overwhelming for you.
I don't specifically know of any groups, but I just typed in cancer support Spain and quite a few thing came up. I reckon if you phoned a group that's nearish they'd be able to point you in the right direction.
Try PMing mrypg9 as she's used the social security in your area and may know if there are translators available.
All the best.
PW


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Thankyou*

Thankyou very much for this information, I will take this on board and do as you suggest.


----------



## Freshmanwills (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your condition, you must be all over the place at the moment. Have you tried talking to the consulate to see if they have any translators or can offer any other support. I appreciate you have recently moved to Spain but if you are finding it difficult to communicate and or do not find the support you require are you able to go back to the UK in the interim to get this problem sorted out with English speaking medical staff. You would in my humble opinion be better off with the Spanish medical system they are very good, so I hope you are able to find the support you need and I wish you well


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou for the information, I will contact the consulate and see what they advise.


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi,


There is a Cancer Support Group in our area, Costa Blanca it's called MABS. If you contact them they will probably be able to put you in contact with an organisation nearer to you. Good luck and all the best x


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

*Many Thanks*

Thank you for your suggestion, I'll get in touch with them.


----------



## Freshmanwills (Feb 3, 2013)

jim123 said:


> Thank you for your suggestion, I'll get in touch with them.



Had another thought they have an Age Concern Group in your area (or they did)

Age Concern Opening of the Drop-In-Centre | InMalagatoday


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm presuming you are over pension age and are registered for Spanish health care...
Estepona has a municipally-funded service for over-60s, the unpleasantly named Gabinete Geriatrico. In spite of its name it provides a forst-class service with an English-speaking doctor. I'm not sure if Sabinillas or Manilva fund such a service but it's worth finding out.

There is an organisation in Estepona, the Foreigners Office where you can talk things over with a lovely multi-lingual lady called Francine.

I sympathise with you and have an idea of how you must feel as I was recently told I had a hithertofore undetected heart condition. Whilst many Forum regulars may be astonished to learn that I actually possess such an organ I too was a bit surprised , to say the least. 
Not quite cancer but like cancer fully treatable and 'beatable' but worrying nevertheless. 

I do speak Spanish -badly - and can sort myself out with doctors and hospital appointments but it's nice to have things explained in your native language.

Pm me if I can be of further help.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I sympathise with you and have an idea of how you must feel as I was recently told I had a hithertofore undetected heart condition. Whilst many Forum regulars may be astonished to learn that I actually possess such an organ I too was a bit surprised , to say the least.


Yes, amazing what modern science can do nowadays - not only repair hearts, but find them too!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

pesky wesky said:


> yes, amazing what modern science can do nowadays - not only repair hearts, but find them too!


:d:d:d


----------



## jim123 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thankyou that sounds very interesting, I'll get in touch with them.


----------

